# Black water marks



## Matty86 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi guys

Am new here, getting into cleaning my cars.

Wondering if someone could get help me. I've got some stains on my white car that when I wash cleans most of it off but it still remains. What a best at getting them off would an apc work? It's just dirty water marks they are light coloured black lines not sure if it's from the trim or Window rubber or something else. I did try to attach a pic but it failed.

https://ibb.co/F3GKWZN

https://ibb.co/SRWTGPh

That link might work to an uploaded photo.

Thanks Matt


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Apc will most likely not touch that mate, you need a mild polish, something like autoglym super resin is probably enough


----------



## Matty86 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks mate will try that. 

Any idea what causes these makes seems to always be on white cars. Only looks like dirty water mark.


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

Matty86 said:


> Thanks mate will try that.
> 
> Any idea what causes these makes seems to always be on white cars. Only looks like dirty water mark.


Have only had it on a car that's not been cleaning in years. Dirty/dye from the trim and i have used a strong wheel cleaner to remove it, could also try a glass cleaner too.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

I get those runs my white A250, don`t know what causes it but its always from the black seals around the windows, had the car from new and its washed everyweek, i use Surfex hd mixed 1:4 ( 1 part product 3 parts water) spray onto the black mark, leave to dwell for a few moments then agitate with a soft brush, always comes clean


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Could be contaminant fallout from vicinity factories, railway stations, coal fires etc.
I'd guess it's simply traffic film. All sorts of God only knows on road surfaces, that geys flung up. See it a lot on a white car.
It will need a decon and a fan of regular use too, especially on a white car driven hard and fast.
Not going to list options, it's always a popularity contest. Take a look in the pre-was section, also se the search option and you will find as much as you need and be able to decide what to try. Options to applying it, dilutions etc.etc. Just don't get too carried away with choice.
Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## Matty86 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks guys will try some of the stuff mentioned.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I had this on my 2 year old Octavia just after I picked it up. A deep clean of all the black trim and window rubbers fixed it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Would it be a Suzuki Cerlario by any chance?

Edit: Noticed that "rail" thing.... So probably not


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Try using a clay bar also.


----------

